# 4 x Hanne Popow



## Achamore (Nov 28, 2015)

These are all in bloom today, so I decided to take a group portrait. Upper right is from Orchids Ltd.; lower right from Wübben Orchids; upper left is from Plested Orchids via Sue in Bristol; and the 2 pale ones on the left of middle are from Ecuagenera.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 28, 2015)

all beautiful, and quite varied.


----------



## troy (Nov 28, 2015)

Very nice display!!! I also enjoy seiing the variations


----------



## Silvan (Nov 28, 2015)

Gorgeous!!!!
Do you think that the upper left one is a 4N? Everything seems bigger and thicker on that one.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 28, 2015)

Awesome display!


----------



## Achamore (Nov 28, 2015)

Silvan said:


> Gorgeous!!!!
> Do you think that the upper left one is a 4N? Everything seems bigger and thicker on that one.



Its possible. Sue posted me her notes, she kept an index card about each orchid she bought, who from, when she repotted etc. Looking at the card it appears that she bought 3 seedlings fresh out of a flask that came from EYOF. I'll have to ask her. There is a note further down the card that mentions Plested Orchids, but on closer inspection that appears to be who she sold a bit of the plant to. She bought this in any case as a seedling ex-EYOF in May 1993. So could be a 4N. I'll have to take a closer look by daylight tomorrow.


----------



## Marco (Nov 28, 2015)

All are lovely, particularly the top left and top right - It's also really nice to see the variation in this cross.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 28, 2015)

Lovely!!!


----------



## eteson (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow! The one in the left is so so nice!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 28, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow -- I'll take one of each!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 28, 2015)

Great collection. I do like that one in the upper left. Flower shape is perfect and interesting color pattern too.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids! The one on the upper left from Sue is something special!


----------



## abax (Nov 28, 2015)

I love them all! They're a very happy looking group and the variations wonderful to see.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 29, 2015)

Beauties, all!!!! Jean


----------



## Achamore (Nov 29, 2015)

My favourite of these is the plant I got from Orchids Ltd, made with a flavum besseae. I especially like the elegance of the shape. Took me a while to appreciate the colour, but it has grown on me over the past few years.


----------



## trdyl (Nov 29, 2015)

The one from Sue looks fabulous!


----------



## Achamore (Nov 29, 2015)

The pink ones lower right from Wübben puzzle me. I'm not sure how they emerge from these two parents.


----------



## trdyl (Nov 29, 2015)

Achamore said:


> The pink ones lower right from Wübben puzzle me. I'm not sure how they emerge from these two parents.



Are you puzzled because they are darker than the others?


----------



## Achamore (Nov 29, 2015)

Its primarily the patterning, which is quite bold for a Hanne Popow. The shape is also a bit unusual.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 30, 2015)

Achamore said:


> The pink ones lower right from Wübben puzzle me. I'm not sure how they emerge from these two parents.



The Wubben blooms resemble somewhat to my plant's flower! => http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38986

Jean


----------



## Achamore (Nov 30, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> The Wubben blooms resemble somewhat to my plant's flower! => http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38986
> 
> Jean



Jean, yours is to my mind the "classic" Hanne Popow, very similar to the one I bought nearly 20 years ago, and which started me on orchids. But the patterning I see in the petals of the Wübben one isn't seen in the petals of yours. (And by the way I prefer yours!)


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 1, 2015)

Achamore said:


> Jean, yours is to my mind the "classic" Hanne Popow, very similar to the one I bought nearly 20 years ago, and which started me on orchids. But the patterning I see in the petals of the Wübben one isn't seen in the petals of yours. (And by the way I prefer yours!)



Ok!

btw, I have got over the years some Phrags from Koos Wubben, that did not bloom acc. to what they were labelled  ! (a.o. some Hanne Popow)

Jean


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh wow, I'm jealous! I love the one on the left.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 4, 2015)

Very nice and interesting display!


----------



## Achamore (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm beginning to have doubts about the ones in the lower right. They are still on the spike some 5 or 6 weeks after opening, and I've never seen a Hanne Popow last that long. But if not Hanne Popow, what else could they be? And why this longevity? I'm not complaining! But it begins to feel to me like a matter of confused ID.


----------



## trdyl (Dec 14, 2015)

Achamore said:


> And why this longevity? I'm not complaining! But it begins to feel to me like a matter of confused ID.



Maybe it is trying to outdo your China Dragon.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 14, 2015)

Its very nice. Love the two toned colors.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 14, 2015)

trdyl said:


> Maybe it is trying to outdo your China Dragon.



:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2015)

Achamore said:


> I'm beginning to have doubts about the ones in the lower right. They are still on the spike some 5 or 6 weeks after opening, and I've never seen a Hanne Popow last that long. But if not Hanne Popow, what else could they be? And why this longevity? I'm not complaining! But it begins to feel to me like a matter of confused ID.



In my opinion, the ones on the upper left and lower right are something other than Hanne Popows, something complex. for the lower right, due to the pattern on the lateral sepals I was thinking Phrag Achental x... Very interesting whatever. If the one on the upper left is a Hanne Popow it may be 3 or 4N!!!


----------



## Achamore (Dec 14, 2015)

The ones on the upper left came from a flask in May 1993 from EYOF. Sue kept an index card with the details of everything that was done in the 22 years since, every re-potting, division etc. So this plant is beyond doubt a Hanne Popow to my mind, as there is a trail of info going back all that way. So probably 4N or possibly 3N.

Yes, Achental x Hanne Popow perhaps for the lower right pair..?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2015)

Achamore said:


> The ones on the upper left came from a flask in May 1993 from EYOF. So probably 4N or possibly 3N.



Nice acquisition.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 9, 2016)

Those are four beautiful plants.

I wonder why the one plant has such substantially larger flowers?

Any thoughts?


----------

